# Menards - Dutch Auction on Halloween Decorations +



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I once signed up for Menards newsletter (store near my mom, none on west coast) and ordered some skulls for halloween from them that were shipped to me. Know a lot of members back east shop here. Anyway today saw these items featured that were Halloween or possible halloween build related. The window film makes nice “glass paned” windows. Mark up, paint spatter, add those red gel (staining) blood spatters to without worry. Believe I’ve seen this used in Peppers ghost applications too.




























Their 11% discount is in the form of a rebate for in-store use only.


----------

